# Police Hate-sites



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I thought the Mass police brutality website was a hoot, but has anyone seen the Hate websites for Lowell Police? Holy crap! Some Dungeons and Dragons loser has way to much time on their hands. :roll:

www.lowellpolicesuck.com


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, Lowell, the only town I've heard of where someone can take a picture of a cop trespassing on private property, and be attacked by the cops, beaten, and his camera damaged, and pictures distroyed 

www.copssuck.net


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*"The only good lowell cop is a dead lowell cop."*

Who would put a something like that on a website? Take a pill you F*cking psycho!!! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

:lol:

www.masscops.us


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

:lol:

From one of many supporters: http://www.geocities.com/lowellpolicesuck/


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Doesn't matter how many I register, I always miss one :x


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Gil, now only if you could sterilize him, too


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Speaking of Gil, I saw a police-hate web site a while ago about the Attleboro Police! It was pretty dumb actually, not even remotely disturbing, just some loser who can't seem to lose some weight off his fat foot and it cost him. If I can find it again, I'll post the link here.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Some of the post in this topic have been deleted when I deleted the user mustbme who just happens to be the same idiot that created the www.lowellpolicesuck.com website. He now has gone on a registered masscops.us and masscops.info. Just another fucking moron!

As for Attleboro just do a search on Paddleboro and you will find plenty of hate toward good ol APD.

A buddy of mine even found a Paddleboro coffee mug in a gift shop in San Fransisco of all places.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sheesh... :shock: Kook!

Well, anyways, here it is... the web address for this is so cleverly simple:

http://www.copssuck.net/

This person has spruced it up since my last visit... what a nick!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow this guy is a rod huh?

Scott c:


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

:shock: 
People like this really scarey.


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

What a moron, if you read the website it doesn't even have any good info of alleged Lowell PD abuse, the main theme I left with was that this "photographer" is constantly viewing and recording criminal activity and not reporting it.......and what were those pictures of a bunch of cops standing somewhere?????????????????? What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

I think we should e-mail Mr. White(if that's his name) a fresh copy of the help wanted section of the Lowell fish-wrap. He has so much time on his hands he must be unemployed. Get a job you loser!

Guinness2429


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow, I heard about that site from a partolman on my shift and I could not believe it. That guy :2up: has lost his mind and I do agree, he has way to much :clock: on his hands. I think that guy is just a loser who wanted to be a cop in Lowell, but did not make the cut. As far as I am concerned, it's all bullshit, but considering the number of hits that site gets I am sure alot of people will believe his bullshit lies. :FM:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

The Lowell Police do not make enough to deal with the absolute idiots they deal with in thier city. I grew up there and I've seen it first hand. Oh well, job security. By the way,
mustbme you spell reel goode.Ya rocket scientist. :stupid:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It's strange, though I doubt the clowns who runs the site "copssuck" or "lowellpolicesuck", are model citizens, I wonder who they call when their kid gets hit by a car and is screaming in pain (I was there, holding the hand of a 13-year old, last fall). Or when some maniac is breaking down the door to their apartment (two weeks ago). Or recovering their stolen car (3 days ago). Or even something as mundane as calling for a tow for their father who has broken down in the rain (just 30 minutes ago). People should be careful in their criticisms, we, the members of the "Thin Blue Line", are far to professional to allow something like this small-minded hate site affect the performance our duty.....but if what kind of hypocrite are you if you (or someone in your family) accept our aid on the occassions when you really need us and then spit on us when you are no longer in need.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I just spent about 3HRs on that friggin copsscuk site, just bashing the hell out of those dumb asholes. What a buch of psycos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Macop said:


> I just spent about 3HRs on that friggin copsscuk site, just bashing the hell out of those dumb asholes. What a buch of psycos.


You have to much time on your hands,LOL.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Time well spent, lol. Now i will go back and see the responses those asswipes came up with, hehehehe.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I just visited the copsuck.net and decided to read the forums. I got through an article about an PDNY Cop that shot a kid and then read the first response to the article and i saw red and could feel blood start to boil. * "NO BODY LOVES A SOLDIER UNTIL THE ENEMY IS AT THE GATE"!*


----------

